# best wheel for a Syrian hamster



## carolw (Jun 5, 2009)

Does anyone know a good silent wheel for a Syrian hamster?

I have a silent spinner but it is noisy.

What about a Wonderland wooden exercise wheel?
Wonderland Exercise Wheel: Great Small Pet Accessories at zooplus


----------



## God (Feb 8, 2010)

I heard Wodent wheels are really good for syrians:thumbup:

If you get the wooden wheel you'd have to coat it with something otherwise it would be hell to clean if your hamster goes toilet in it, other then that it looks good.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Listen to God (I think Ive found religeon:lol, seriously though as God said wodent wheels are the most expensive but also the best for a lot of reasons, if its the noise thats bothering you though you will probably need to attach the wodent wheel to the cage bars, it is attached to the stand so you need to put the stand through the bars then attach it with cable ties, they are virtually soundless if you do it like that. They are pretty easy to clean btw as they come apart easily for cleaning.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

just make sure its an 8inch and over for a syrian.

i have a junior wodent wheel and 2 jolly savic large wheels and to be honest they are just as good infact better than the wodent wheel as i take out the spindal and grease it up with vaseline,hey presto silent wheel!


----------



## carolw (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------

